# Tina Ruland



## knuddelbär (10 Sep. 2013)

Tina Ruland ist wieder nach vielen jahren in der jetzt kommenden playboyausgabe drin


----------



## Reuters (11 Sep. 2013)

Faszinierende Nachricht 

:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2013)

gute News
:thumbup:


----------



## ridi01 (11 Sep. 2013)

Sie hat mal in einem Interview gesagt es war der größte Fehler ihres Lebens sich für den PB auszuziehen, man sieht wie Geld die Meinung ändern kann


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2013)

Ich habe grade die Alten und die neuen Bilder verglichen die Zeit hat es wirklich gut mit ihr gemeint, sie sieht heute mit 46. fast noch besser aus als damals mit 21jahren :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (11 Sep. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ich habe grade die Alten und die neuen Bilder verglichen die Zeit hat es wirklich gut mit ihr gemeint, sie sieht heute mit 46. fast noch besser aus als damals mit 21jahren :thumbup:



Könnte aber auch daran liegen das sich Bildbearbeitungsprogramme in der Zeit ein wenig weiter entwickelt haben...


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2013)

Ich freu mich riesig....:WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## RealGizmo (11 Sep. 2013)

Auch wenn Photoshop mittlerweile viel mithilft bei den Pix... Finde die Bilder, die ich bisher gesehen habe, richtig klasse!


----------



## iche003 (11 Sep. 2013)

leider bekommt man ja nur verhüllte bilder zu sehen...


----------



## Merker45 (11 Sep. 2013)

ridi01 schrieb:


> Sie hat mal in einem Interview gesagt es war der größte Fehler ihres Lebens sich für den PB auszuziehen, man sieht wie Geld die Meinung ändern kann




Genau. Deshalb wundere ich mich, dass sie jetzt im PB drin ist. Dachte eigentlich sie hätte Ihre damaligen Bilder verbieten lassen.. .

@iche003

hätte ich auch gewundert, wenns nicht so wär - in Ihrem jetzigen alter


----------



## jamest1st (11 Sep. 2013)

Aber ganz unabhängig davon, sie sieht mit 46 besser aus als früher


----------



## iche003 (12 Sep. 2013)

bei den bildern von nackt zu sprechen ist übertrieben


----------



## LoneRanger (12 Sep. 2013)

Oh es gibt die Bilder schon 
Und sie ist auch ganz nackt richtig gut anzuschauen!


----------



## iche003 (12 Sep. 2013)

zeigt bitte mal


----------



## Claudia (12 Sep. 2013)

iche003 schrieb:


> zeigt bitte mal



*Wie du den Regeln entnehmen kannst sind die Bilder hier verboten
*
http://www.celebboard.net/regeln/63101-die-boardregeln-aktuelle-fassung.html

*das gilt auch für PM´s*


----------

